# Amaretto & Bacon glazed wings



## ChefDB (Nov 5, 2012)

Tonight's dinner


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 5, 2012)

Lookin' good!


----------



## simonbaker (Nov 5, 2012)

Those look fantastic!  Care to share your procedure?


----------



## ChefDB (Nov 5, 2012)

I can write up something in a few once I am done eating.


----------



## ChefDB (Nov 5, 2012)

Season the wings to taste.  I use parsley, sea salt, pepper and thyme.

Bake the wings on 400 degrees for 90 minutes covered.

Uncover the wings after 90 minutes and let them brown for about 10 minutes.  They will be so tender the meat will fall off right off of the bone, so once they brown they become firmer.

For the glaze:  I put a little olive oil in the pan to keep the glaze from sticking.  On high for about 7 minutes, add amaretto, sea salt, thyme, bacon (cooked and cut up) and honey mustard.

I didn't really measure because I cook by sight and how I like things to taste.

After the glaze thickens the chicken should be nice and firm.  Remove from oven, brush the glaze on and bake for another 10 minutes and serve.  

They are the best when hot right out of the oven and the aroma is amazing.  The wings will have a slightly sweet taste to them.  You could easily add pepper or a hot sauce, etc if you wish to make them sweet and spicy.

Let me know if you have any questions, I am happy to answer.

Thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 5, 2012)

NICE thanks for sharing. 
kades


----------



## simonbaker (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you!  I will definitely try them out at our next family outing.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 5, 2012)

That sure does look wonderful


----------

